# More Q for You



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wondering how many other Gorillas out there like to partake in the cooking of some fine BBQ. I know that BBQ is a noun in most the south, but up north, many people use the term interchangeably, so please don't chase me down. 
Just wondering if anybody would like to share some recipies, stories, pics, whatever. I just think that Cigars and Que go so well together, that I can't be the only one who would enjoy talking about it.

Here are a few pics of my past cooks.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

That's some good looking Q! I wish I could add some recipes or techinques, but I'm afraid my experience is limited to grilling and eating BBQ. Nothing serious like that. 

I agree - cigars and BBQ/grilling go hand in hand. :tu Especially with close family and friends.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

:eevis said:


> Just wondering how many other Gorillas out there like to partake in the cooking of some fine BBQ. I know that BBQ is a noun in most the south, but up north, many people use the term interchangeably, so please don't chase me down.
> Just wondering if anybody would like to share some recipies, stories, pics, whatever. I just think that Cigars and Que go so well together, that I can't be the only one who would enjoy talking about it.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my past cooks.


what is that last pic of?


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

I decided to try something different. I took a tupe of Jimmy Dean hot sausage and made balles out of it that had cream cheese in the middle along with some canned chipotle peppers. I covered it in the spice rub that I use for BBQ and smoked them until the were done. Kind of like a minature "fatty". Great snack while waiting for everything else to finish cooking


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Just wondering how many other Gorillas out there like to partake in the cooking of some fine BBQ. I know that BBQ is a noun in most the south, but up north, many people use the term interchangeably, so please don't chase me down.
> Just wondering if anybody would like to share some recipies, stories, pics, whatever. I just think that Cigars and Que go so well together, that I can't be the only one who would enjoy talking about it.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my past cooks.


Beauty! let's eat!!!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

:eevis said:


> I decided to try something different. I took a tupe of Jimmy Dean hot sausage and made balles out of it that had cream cheese in the middle along with some canned chipotle peppers. I covered it in the spice rub that I use for BBQ and smoked them until the were done. Kind of like a minature "fatty". Great snack while waiting for everything else to finish cooking


Snap! That sounds awesome! Although, I am not a fan of cream cheese, the rest of the fam would love em!


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep, I bought a Weber Smokey Mountain smoker a couple of months back and have been using it non-stop. Ribs and brisket have come out perfect so far.. need to fire it up again this weekend.

BTW, what's that in the last picture?


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

We Q all year round, even in the snows of winter.

Here's a family recipe for a sauce that works great on ribs and chicken. The amounts of each ingredient is a rough guess because we never measure.

1/4 cup oyster sauce (Lee Kum Kee brand if you can get it)
1 tbsp brown sugar
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp soy sauce
a little water to thin the sauce a bit

mix all ingredients in a bowl and apply liberally to whatever you are Q'ing. I usually apply several coats while the meat is cooking.

Enjoy.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Oyster sauace huh, never would have thought of that. I may need to give that a try some time. Is it more of a wet mop or a finishing sauce?


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Oyster sauace huh, never would have thought of that. I may need to give that a try some time. Is it more of a wet mop or a finishing sauce?


I don't use it as a marinade, but as soon as one side seals up a bit I apply coating to that side while the other seals. Then I add a couple more coats as I flip the meat and keep it from burning. Sometimes I add more, but three good coats should do it.

The end result is very tasty.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I can see where this thread is going! :tu Looks like a Char Griller with the SFB?

Here's what I've done with mine:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

kayaker said:


> We Q all year round, even in the snows of winter.
> 
> Here's a family recipe for a sauce that works great on ribs and chicken. The amounts of each ingredient is a rough guess because we never measure.
> 
> ...


Oysters and Ribs? Surf and Turf. Sounds interesting. :eevis, by now you know I am a huge fan of Q'ing. I will do anything on the grill. Now that I got the new one with the smoker box rotisserie, etc. I am deadly. I have done grilled peaches with marscarpone, grilled stuffed figs with goat cheese, ribs, roasts, birds, filets, wings. I even tried to cook my old Chrysler (ok, i'm kidding). Need to do a brisky and would love to cook a whole hog although I think I could only get away with doing a sucking pig. Having a vegetarian daughter in the house who busts my cubes everytime put the meat on the grill is fun too. I want to speak with you on getting some veggieQ'ing going for her. You seem to have great recipies.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Opusfxd said:


> I can see where this thread is going! :tu Looks like a Char Griller with the SFB?
> 
> Here's what I've done with mine:


Man that's purrrrrty. You guys like the rib racks huh? I wouldn't mind a side fire box too but my Q doesn;t have one. The cold smoking method is great.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Opusfxd said:


> I can see where this thread is going! :tu Looks like a Char Griller with the SFB?


Yup! The man knows his smokers.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> Snap! That sounds awesome! Although, I am not a fan of cream cheese, the rest of the fam would love em!


Maybe a small cube of cheddar cheese or pepper jack would be good in that case.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

scottw said:


> veggieQ'ing


This past weekend we put large pieces of sweet pineapple on the Q for a bit. Never did it before and we were quite surprised and how good it was.

Bell peppers, whole mushrooms, zucchini... they are all great freshly grilled as well.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

scottw said:


> Maybe a small cube of cheddar cheese or pepper jack would be good in that case.


Cheddar is tough because it has a high fat content and it the oils tend to seperate before the cheese melts, Not sure about pepper Jack though.

And Opus, yes the Char-Griller with the side fire box is one of my smokers. Check out the one that I built on my profile page. That has become my go to.

And to everybody else, when scottw mentions veggieQ'ing, I have a buddy who has been a vegetartian for 14yrs, so i always have to cook up a little something special for him, but he is the one that introduced me to cigars, so it is the least that i can do :ss:ss


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Snap! That sounds awesome! Although, I am not a fan of cream cheese, the rest of the fam would love em!


Hey boone, 
Try my sausage balls recipe.
Take a tube of Jimmy Dean or Tennessee Pride spicy ground sausage, 1 package (2-cup) Cheddar cheese, 1.5 cups Bisquick or Pancake mix

Mix it all together real good and then form small little balls out of them

Bake them @ 350* for about 20 minutes.

Excellent and easy football snack food.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Man I'm hungry. This BBQ thread is making it worse! 

I like the traditional BBQ sauce but I'm also a fan of the "Carolina style" vinegar-based sauces (mmmmm, I love that stuff!). Have any of you guys ever tried a mustard-based sauce? Here's a link: http://www.mauricesbbq.com/ . A guy here in my office told me about it and says it's really great.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

I have made the Carolina Mustard suace from Peace, Love, and BBQ. It was awesome. I find myself reading this book all the time. I consider it my BBQ bible :ss


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Opusfxd said:


> I can see where this thread is going! :tu Looks like a Char Griller with the SFB?
> 
> Here's what I've done with mine:


Nice...Got the same one.

Gotta make a heat shield for it to even out the temps when using the sfb


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

AAlmeter said:


> Nice...Got the same one.
> 
> Gotta make a heat shield for it to even out the temps when using the sfb


All I did was flip the coal rack upside down and it acts like a diffusser. Also, if you extend the chimney to grate level using a dryer vent, it help to keep the temperatures regulated.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

:eevis said:


> All I did was flip the coal rack upside down and it acts like a diffusser. Also, if you extend the chimney to grate level using a dryer vent, it help to keep the temperatures regulated.


Yeah, Ive seen those mods floating around. Which method do you think is more effective? I'd think the heat shield would be.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

THe McGyver of the BBQ. Nice job :eevis.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

I actually use both of them. Together once it hits temp, it stays there, all it requires is slight adjustments of the intake vent on the sfb. I still think that the drum I built is more stabe an fuel efficient (8-10 Hours at 225* on about 6 lbs of briquettes) BUt if I need to cook in large quantities, i go to the char-griller. Just my :2


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice lookin birds you got on there Adam. Are they whole chickens or Turkey Breasts? I love doing turkey 9 the only problem is that people don't think that it is done because of the smoke ring (Pink poultry must = E. Coli) :r I always have to explain to people that it is a chemical reaction that causes it, and then show them the thermometer


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I do quite a bit of Qing. I do small time catering as a side job and compete in the Florida BBQ Association circuit. I did a comp in Tallahassee last weekend and got a 4th in ribs and 1st in brisket.

I have a medium Spicewine, two Big Green Eggs, a drum smoker and a Weber Performer. 

BTW... for those of you who like a mustard based sauce here is a good one:

1 1/2 cups mustard 
5 Tbs brown sugar 
4 Tbs tomato paste 
3 Tbs apple cider vinegar 
1 Tbs Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 tsp cayenne 
1/2 tsp black pepper 
1/2 tsp garlic powder 

Combine and simmer for about 5 minutes to. dissolve sugar. Important tip: Don't overcook.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats on the contest!! THanks for the receipe. I'm always looking for new things to Q with.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Smokin Gator said:


> I did a comp in Tallahassee last weekend and got a 4th in ribs and 1st in brisket.


I didn't know there was a bbq contest here in town last week. Where was this at? I could have volunteered as a judge.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## The Cyclist (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I couldn't impress my friends and family this last weekend with my grilling skillz but they were definitely impress with my new 3" diameter temp gauge which I installed on my new grill. :tu


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats on the contest. The only contest I have competed in was The New York State Chili Cookoff, in which my buddies and I took 4th for the state 7th overall.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Congrats on the contest. The only contest I have competed in was The New York State Chili Cookoff, in which my buddies and I took 4th for the state 7th overall.


NIIIIICCCCCEEEEEEE, gotta grab that receipe from ya!


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Let me see if I can dig it up for ya. We were sneaking beers throughout the contest, so.... I am not exactly sure where it went


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Let me see if I can dig it up for ya. We were sneaking beers throughout the contest, so.... I am not exactly sure where it went


I;ll have to come up for your next competition. I will bring the Everclear and Cokes, no one will be able to tell a thing until one of us falls in the Chili.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Smokin Gator said:


> BTW... for those of you who like a mustard based sauce here is a good one:
> 
> 1 1/2 cups mustard
> 5 Tbs brown sugar
> ...


Thanks for the recipe. I'll give it a try.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

That could be an interesting time. Holy cow, I just realized, this is post :bl#200:bl
Jeez Scott, do your fingers cramp from posting so much.

On a side note. The Brisket is thawing and the tofu has been purchased for this weekends Cigars, Football and Scotch meeting in the "Meat Locker", my buddy, the veggie, has staked claims on "Man Cave" for his garage. I will definetly be posting Pics of the process and the afternoon on this thread:al


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Fingers are fine so far. It's funny, I have never been on a forum, blog or anything. I don't have myspace or facebook or anything like that but I love this place and everyone has similar interests as me so naturally I like chattin' about them, especially BBQ. Not too many people where I live are into cigars and my family is far away so this is like my family away from family.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

If you want to really learn about "Q" come to the next Raleigh Herf. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105638&page=14


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd love to be able to. I'd love to have some authentic Southern Q'. But for a Yank, I can hold my own, but I am always willing to be a student, no "Q" is ever perfect :ss


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

:eevis said:


> That could be an interesting time. Holy cow, I just realized, this is post :bl#200:bl
> Jeez Scott, do your fingers cramp from posting so much.
> 
> On a side note. The Brisket is thawing and the tofu has been purchased for this weekends Cigars, Football and Scotch meeting in the "Meat Locker", my buddy, the veggie, has staked claims on "Man Cave" for his garage. I will definetly be posting Pics of the process and the afternoon on this thread:al


Holy Crap tofu, you NYers got something wrong with you. That is the only thing that did not fit into your "Man" weekend. You can jullienne, chop, dice it, but I dont care how you cut it tofu has no business near the grill/smoker or at any Man event (and you said it publicly) And I thought this thread was getting better. Enjoy your tofu and scotch chaser!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

By the way here is some of mine.
This is the small smoker I cook on.

All loaded up, the pic of the final turn out did not come out.

And for fun, grillin' not smokin'


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

The tofu is actually for the guy smoking the Tat.... He is the one of my best friends and the guy who introduced me to cigars. He has been a vegetarian for the last 14 years. I ain't gonna tell him he can't eat tofu. Gotta treat the man, he introduced me to a great hobby, plus he is bringing over a couple of bottles of scotch. I'm not gonna call him any less of a man because he choose not to eat meat. Besides, he also make a wicked homebrew
Nice looking smoker. Was that a fatty on the bottom rack? I am working with a Chargriller with SFB and a UDS that I built. There is a picture of it on my profile


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes it is a fatty, always try to cook one up for the Wife and Kid when they wake up for breakfast. Although I will have to try the ball thing, cant imagine them being bad no matter what you put in them as long as they go on the grill or better yet smoker. By the way just giving you hell bout' the tofu (BBQ thread), I have it in my hot n sour soup from time to time.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh no problem, I knew you were just playin'. Sometimes it's tough to make my sarcasm come through on a post. I always get funny reactions when I tell people that I am going to BBQ Tofu for my buddy.
:tu

and like I said, he keeps me supplied with brew, samples and scotch, so i gotta hook him up. Besides we always tempt him when we cook out. He is an intimidating SOB, so like I was saying, I 'm not gonna be the one to tell him he can't eat the stuff (by the way, ive actually sampled it after I made it for him, not that bad :2)

I would eventually love to get a rig like yours.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

Buddha024 said:


> I didn't know there was a bbq contest here in town last week. Where was this at? I could have volunteered as a judge.
> 
> :ss :w :ss


It was at the fairgrounds. There is one in Jacksonville next weekend. If you come over please let me know. Are you FBA certified?


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

The Cyclist said:


> Well, I couldn't impress my friends and family this last weekend with my grilling skillz but they were definitely impress with my new 3" diameter temp gauge which I installed on my new grill. :tu


Those tel trus are sweet!!! Takes forever to get one... but worth the wait.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

livwire68 said:


> By the way here is some of mine.
> This is the small smoker I cook on.
> 
> All loaded up, the pic of the final turn out did not come out.
> ...


Gotta love the Dera!! I had one many moons ago!!


----------

